# And the SECOND baby hatched !!!



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Today 03/12 the second baby hatched!!!! 









KORBIN !!!! The GREAT AND PROUD DAD !!!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww he does look extremely proud 

congrats to him and you


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha! He looks to be saying

"Hey check these out! I MADE these!!!"


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

He is so cute next to his babies. He looks like he should be handing out the cigars.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

He is adorable and so are his babies.  Congrats!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations on the 2nd baby!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Hahaha, the look on his face is priceless.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are too sweet, Daddy looks like he is smiling


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

cheekyboy said:


> Hahaha! He looks to be saying
> 
> "Hey check these out! I MADE these!!!"


That's too funny cheekyboy !!!


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

THE 3rd baby Hatched today !!!!!!:clap::thumbu:
Sorry no pictures yet. Only one egg left. !!!!
They are doing Great!!! Mom and dad are with them ALL THE TIME.
They are eating good. 
To be the first clutch, They are doing an EXCELLENT JOB !!!!
I'm a PROUD grandpa!!!!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very sweet. Congrats!


----------

